# What to do with Cash



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2022)

More through good luck than skill I am in the position where I have too much cash in AUD as opposed to Stocks and Property. 

Most of it is readily available. 

What do ASF members in a similar situation plan as strategies for short, medium and long term?

I didn't win Powerball btw., but expect to on Thursday which will aggravate my dilemma. 

I'm happy and comfortable, few needs, will travel os but not this year, dislike banks intensely understanding they are a necessary evil, don't want to buy property and my family are not in penury. I have no debts and enjoy playing with stocks in a small trading account and most of my assets are in a reasonable SMSF. I give my fair share to charity and don't expect to live for more than 20 years more going on my ancestors, the last 3-5 in Lala Land. If there is a heaven I will ask for a recount should I not get in and don't fear death.

I do have a plan but would be interested in other ASF members' thoughts.

gg


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2022)

Sorry gg, I win Powerball this week. 

Long term buying opportunity coming up. 

Or, do you have a boat yet?


----------



## finicky (14 June 2022)

My behaviour is too erratic to formulate, I'm gambling on specs with money I set aside for a couple of years of living expenses plus something to throw at the market at its nadir.
Regarding mortality, let me suggest avoiding this entirely via a plant based whole food diet:
How Not to Die


----------



## finicky (14 June 2022)

P.S Congrats on being so well prepared for this.
- Not dying, the stock market crash


----------



## eskys (14 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> Sorry gg, I win Powerball this week.
> 
> Long term buying opportunity coming up.
> 
> Or, do you have a boat yet?



Any suggestion today that anything will float will likely be a piece of turd, they'd say....I'll keep my money, head north end of week to heal and mend, fair dinkum


----------



## basilio (14 June 2022)

All on Red at the Casino ?

Appreciate the fact of your current financial security.


----------



## finicky (14 June 2022)

@eskys if you haven't sold, you still have the same number of shares. Your plan sounds right.


----------



## eskys (14 June 2022)

Sold iron ore last week and WDS on Thursday when I got that dreaded mood, finicky....out of the frying pan into the fire with NST and EVN on Friday


----------



## againsthegrain (14 June 2022)

While there is panic, you can either lose it fast or depreciate it slow or bet it on red as said.

Personally I like to cover 0 with 1 chip or on a 00 table have the split on both 0s and cover a few 3 or 4 lucky numbers that haven't come up on the last 30-40 spins along with them hopefully being in a rough section of the roulette wheel that has had the least landings in the last 30-40 spins and let it ride like that for a few 100 bux while I can drink a few beers and soak in the depressing mood of the gamblers around which becomes more glamorous with each beverage.

So if you gamble it, at least try enjoy it


----------



## SirRumpole (14 June 2022)

Help the economy.

Travel in Australia and stay in hotels that give employment to people.

Go out to restaurants and cafes often and buy stuff from department stores or small retailers.

Hire someone to paint your house or mow your lawn or make you some furniture or a new suit.

Spend, spend , spend.


----------



## tech/a (14 June 2022)

Cars ( GT anything , Toranas  in Aust )
Motorbikes
Collectables ( there are many ) books , cards, matchboxes —- endless pick one 
Businesses With high capital returns and there are many the super rich do this 
Buffet, Bazos , etc 
They need not be Super sized 
You don’t like property 
Well Air bnb owners are killing it 

Buy and re sell things


----------



## finicky (14 June 2022)

@eskys NST and EVN. I'm in NST and don't mind being stuck in it as long term for me. Believer in the long term gold price and the AUD gold price not too bad at all. NST has gaps down and breaking recent support today though must admit. Overhead 'patterns' for both looking a bit ominous.


----------



## Telamelo (14 June 2022)

againsthegrain said:


> While there is panic, you can either lose it fast or depreciate it slow or bet it on red as said.
> 
> Personally I like to cover 0 with 1 chip or on a 00 table have the split on both 0s and cover a few 3 or 4 lucky numbers that haven't come up on the last 30-40 spins along with them hopefully being in a rough section of the roulette wheel that has had the least landings in the last 30-40 spins and let it ride like that for a few 100 bux while I can drink a few beers and soak in the depressing mood of the gamblers around which becomes more glamorous with each beverage.
> 
> So if you gamble it, at least try enjoy it



Good idea covering 0 & 00 at the roulette table with a chip as suggest just follow black or red & double up each time you win (can sometimes get 10-15 consecutive reds or blacks in a row - seen this happen many a time at casino - probability is the same each spin never changes regardless of previous result). Never bet against current colour that's come up - simply follow the trend. Once you double up 4-5 times simply walk away & cash in your chips - then go & enjoy a good drink!


----------



## eskys (14 June 2022)

finicky said:


> @eskys NST and EVN. I'm in NST and don't mind being stuck in it as long term for me. Believer in the long term gold price and the AUD gold price not too bad at all. NST has gaps down and breaking recent support today though must admit. Overhead 'patterns' for both looking a bit ominous.



Anything can happen tonight, finicky. Pre market up, 294 at this moment, so hopefully, these will get a bit of a reprieve tomorrow? By the way, decision on interest rates is tomorrow night US time, I think


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 June 2022)

tech/a said:


> Cars ( GT anything , Toranas  in Aust )
> Motorbikes
> Collectables ( there are many ) books , cards, matchboxes —- endless pick one
> Businesses With high capital returns and there are many the super rich do this
> ...



Slow horses and fast women


----------



## bux2000 (14 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I do have a plan but would be interested in other ASF members' thoughts.




Spose you have never thought of buying  a Pub ?   

bux


----------



## over9k (14 June 2022)

I am currently in the process of deploying 20% of my remaining cash into NRGU each time it dips for what will obviously be the next 5 dips. No idea if/when I'll sell said topups off in the meantime as there's not always an obvious peak to sell on.


----------



## explod (14 June 2022)

My Brother who has a good stash took it all out in cash today.. reckons great opportunities coming but under the mattrees for now.  No Shares held but thinks the banks could go broke.


----------



## finicky (14 June 2022)

Another seminal thread from Garpal Gumnut


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2022)

bux2000 said:


> Spose you have never thought of buying  a Pub ?
> 
> bux




Hard to buy a pub under $20m these days. Maybe gg has the means.


----------



## againsthegrain (14 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> Hard to buy a pub under $20m these days. Maybe gg has the means.




Better off with one those coin operated car washes 1-2M should do you, good location in summer apparenlt they do well


----------



## JohnDe (14 June 2022)

Getaway home (with a man shed), not too far from home but far enough to be a trip. In or next to a small town with a good vibe, nice pub, fresh air and great views with places around to visit.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (14 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> More through good luck than skill I am in the position where I have too much cash in AUD as opposed to Stocks and Property.
> 
> Most of it is readily available.
> 
> ...



Doing Nothing is Doing Something!


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2022)

A few cases of this will probably double in price in 5 years.


----------



## peter2 (14 June 2022)

Either a divorce or a marriage should take care of that problem GG.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2022)

bux2000 said:


> Spose you have never thought of buying  a Pub ?
> 
> bux





Sean K said:


> Hard to buy a pub under $20m these days. Maybe gg has the means.



Well, believe it or not in my cotton-pickin' days down around St. George and Dirranbandi I received an offer from some mates to go in to a syndicate to buy the Nindigully Pub which was very, very run down and possibly in receivership. $20,000 for a quarter share. I didn't take it up as I didn't have the money and the payment would have been one of many over the years as it didn't prosper until about 10-20 years ago. 

I believe some footballer bought it for a good price sometime in the past. With better roads it is closer to Brisbane than in those days. 

I did play on just one occasion for the Thallon-Nindigully First 11, but stood my wicket when our "star" player ran down after hitting an il-timed shot and he was bowled out despite exhortation from the mob for me to run and get run out to "save" him. I was not asked back despite not getting bowled out and not scoring a run which I thought was rather unfair. 

This is my only experience with nearly being a publican. 

gg


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Well, believe it or not in my cotton-pickin' days down around St. George and Dirranbandi I received an offer from some mates to go in to a syndicate to buy the Nindigully Pub which was very, very run down and possibly in receivership. $20,000 for a quarter share. I didn't take it up as I didn't have the money and the payment would have been one of many over the years as it didn't prosper until about 10-20 years ago.
> 
> I believe some footballer bought it for a good price sometime in the past. With better roads it is closer to Brisbane than in those days.
> 
> ...




A cousin of mine got into the business about 10 years ago and sold earlier this year. He worked his arse off to turn the hotel around, but also timed the market very well. He's very handsomely retired. 

This post-Covid-recession-maybe depression period offers up another handsome opportunity.


----------



## divs4ever (14 June 2022)

peter2 said:


> Either a divorce or a marriage should take care of that problem GG.



 have avoided both so far  ,  i guess my ( lack of ) charm  has it's silver lining


----------



## wayneL (14 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> A few cases of this will probably double in price in 5 years.
> 
> View attachment 142880



Unlikely to last 5 months at my house


----------



## InsvestoBoy (14 June 2022)

Pay for Nick Radges signal service to decide what to do with the money, do something else with the time.


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> have avoided both so far  ,  i guess my ( lack of ) charm  has it's silver lining




Everyone should have a practice run.


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2022)

wayneL said:


> Unlikely to last 5 months at my house




LOL. I definitely wouldn't be storing those bottles in the garage. Another State perhaps. But, it actually does have me thinking about investing in some vino... Is there a thread on that?


----------



## divs4ever (14 June 2022)

i look financially unattractive , a strategy devised  when i was a teen  ( illegally betting on the racetracks , and other venues of chance ) , stopped me from being mugged then ,  worked just as well later ,

 spotting ladies that are bi-polar early  was a help as well


----------



## divs4ever (14 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> LOL. I definitely wouldn't be storing those bottles in the garage. Another State perhaps. But, it actually does have me thinking about investing in some vino... Is there a thread on that?



 i went for cognac  , however in hindsight  maybe i should have been going for some top shelf ( Russian ) vodka


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2022)

I had thought of starting a Church, I'm good at sermonising, but I couldn't bear to take all that money off the believers. 

Just out of interest in case ... What is involved in starting a Church in Australia?

Is there a "Stairway Way to Heaven" organisation like ASIC or the ASX that you have to register it with or is it a "lightbulb moment" and off ya go? 

gg


----------



## macca (14 June 2022)

Sorry guys but IMO anyone who plays a roulette table that has 0 and 00 on it has no respect for money. Fighting Double the usual rake is not a recipe for success.

Playing penny stocks is a lot more fun

GG you sound like you are well set for now, so the main thing is Do Not leverage anything.

I know two families that have got skewered by leverage, OK when you are 30 ish but not when 60+

It really stuffs up your retirement plans when a margin call turns your $1m into $200k


----------



## StockyGuy (14 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is there a "Stairway Way to Heaven" organisation like ASIC or the ASX that you have to register it with or is it a "lightbulb moment" and off ya go?
> 
> gg




Let us know how bible college goes over the next couple years lol.

If you mean more the charismatic cult leader type deal, even being inclined to ask the question in the way you did might disqualify you.  It already shows you probably score too high on conscientiousness to be the right sort of sociopathic desperado with nothing to lose.


----------



## Telamelo (14 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I had thought of starting a Church, I'm good at sermonising, but I couldn't bear to take all that money off the believers.
> 
> Just out of interest in case ... What is involved in starting a Church in Australia?
> 
> ...



GG how about parking your money on expensive artwork/paintings ? My old boss invested in an art collection worth millions..


----------



## frugal.rock (14 June 2022)

Treat this fella to a dentist trip...


----------



## moXJO (17 June 2022)

againsthegrain said:


> Better off with one those coin operated car washes 1-2M should do you, good location in summer apparenlt they do well



I know a guy that rakes a huge enough sum to be driving a lambo and a merc from doing this. Has a beach side property as well.

Arts kind of cyclical. It's really what's hot trending, or when there is a lot of spare cash. But really not that great if you ain't an art lover yourself.

Pubs are a tough gig. You need personality to turn these around. Cam make good coin though.


----------



## againsthegrain (17 June 2022)

moXJO said:


> I know a guy that rakes a huge enough sum to be driving a lambo and a merc from doing this. Has a beach side property as well.
> 
> Arts kind of cyclical. It's really what's hot trending, or when there is a lot of spare cash. But really not that great if you ain't an art lover yourself.
> 
> Pubs are a tough gig. You need personality to turn these around. Cam make good coin though.




I have heard this also in regards to car washes but no first hand proof unlike you just confirmed.  I am always trying to find a case for car washes becoming obselete. Can't think of anything yet.
Ev vehicles get dirty just like petrol
those wash systems are pretty green with water recycling etc so won't get shut down being a water waster.
I guess in a recession people spend less but a few bux into a washing machine doesn't seem like a big deal to most.


----------



## tech/a (17 June 2022)

moXJO said:


> I know a guy that rakes a huge enough sum to be driving a lambo and a merc from doing this. Has a beach side property as well.
> 
> Arts kind of cyclical. It's really what's hot trending, or when there is a lot of spare cash. But really not that great if you ain't an art lover yourself.
> 
> Pubs are a tough gig. You need personality to turn these around. Cam make good coin though.




*Back of Drink Coaster calcs*

Say Pay $2 mill 
Valuation 4 x Nett profit So $500K nett 
A really good business would make 20% nett on T/O 
So would be turning over $2,500,000 or so.
Not impossible but you can play with the numbers.

Oh, and it's a lot of cash to be carrying around!
Would raise some suspicion Id think.


----------



## moXJO (17 June 2022)

againsthegrain said:


> I have heard this also in regards to car washes but no first hand proof unlike you just confirmed.  I am always trying to find a case for car washes becoming obselete. Can't think of anything yet.
> Ev vehicles get dirty just like petrol
> those wash systems are pretty green with water recycling etc so won't get shut down being a water waster.
> I guess in a recession people spend less but a few bux into a washing machine doesn't seem like a big deal to most.



So the guy I know has  a small drive through bit he built to try and value add. He tried selling, food, coffee etc. And it all bombed.
I was going to suggest vending machine car detailing products/parts, but haven't seen him in ages.

But it's a great cash flow business. Being close to the ocean helps as the salt builds up on cars round here.


----------



## moXJO (17 June 2022)

tech/a said:


> *Back of Drink Coaster calcs*
> 
> Say Pay $2 mill
> Valuation 4 x Nett profit So $500K nett
> ...



He started at the right time. And imo timing makes a huge difference. 

There was a time where you could rent a shop, fit out a Cafe and then sell it for double. Rinse and repeat. That time has passed.

Same with the guy I knew who spent $1million on a crane and made a motsa.

You can make money off anything so long as it's setup to feed a corresponding boom.
Get the timing wrong and you are one of those bankruptcy statistics.


----------



## over9k (17 June 2022)

Laundromats are another. And almost no time spent on them as all you do is empty the cash each day.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> But, it actually does have me thinking about investing in some vino... Is there a thread on that?




Yes.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 June 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Yes.



Is there a thread on Hookers and Cocaine?



gg


----------



## peter2 (17 June 2022)

I'm starting to invest in next years' profitable portfolio. Too late to salvage this year. 

ETFs - 15% - GEAR Buy on massive down days  (3 x 5%)  1x today
Banks - 20% - MQG, CBA
Assorted Industrials - 15% - PTB, NWH, CDA, CXL, ELE

Nickel - 12% - NIC, MCR, PAN
Lithium 12% - AKE, PLS, CXO
Copper - 10% - OZL, 29M
Rare Earths - 8% - LYC (4%), ARU, IXR
Assorted Minerals - 8% - JRV, COB, BOE, PDN


----------



## Telamelo (17 June 2022)

moXJO said:


> He started at the right time. And imo timing makes a huge difference.
> 
> There was a time where you could rent a shop, fit out a Cafe and then sell it for double. Rinse and repeat. That time has passed.
> 
> ...



Back in the day (timing as you said is everything) know of some people who made a motza with a roaring pizza shop, fish & chips shop and another did very well in icecream/gelato business too.


----------



## eskys (17 June 2022)

Man goes to the doctor and says 'doctor, look at my dingleberries'

 Doctor says 'no problems, I'll cut to the root'

 Now you can find that in the dingleberry thread, gg


----------



## Skate (18 June 2022)

Hey @Garpal Gumnut, @DaveDaGr8 just posted Nick Radge's recent trading results on the "Dump it here" thread. If you are still wondering what to do with your spare cash, wonder no more, as I think Nick might be starting a "Go Fund Me" shortly.

Skate.


----------



## explod (20 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> Hard to buy a pub under $20m these days. Maybe gg has the means.



Only in some city areas due to real estate position.  Up the bush giving them away almost.  Pup's are stuffed unless they are big on entertainment and food.


----------



## Craton (20 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> More through good luck than skill I am in the position where I have too much cash in AUD as opposed to Stocks and Property.
> 
> Most of it is readily available.
> 
> ...



Learn to *SKI*
Spend (the) Kids Inheritance!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is there a thread on Hookers and Cocaine?
> gg



*Houses and Lots*


*_Cat houses and lots of whiskey _


----------



## Belli (20 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm happy and comfortable, few needs, will travel os but not this year, dislike banks intensely understanding they are a necessary evil, don't want to buy property and my family are not in penury. I have no debts and enjoy playing with stocks in a small trading account and most of my assets are in a reasonable SMSF. I give my fair share to charity and don't expect to live for more than 20 years more going on my ancestors, the last 3-5 in Lala Land. If there is a heaven I will ask for a recount should I not get in and don't fear death.




In all seriousness, give any excess to your children.  No they may not be in penury but everything being equal they should be around longer than you will be and the funds, depending on how they use them, could be more beneficial to them in the long term especially if they also have children.

Some thoughts:

Set up an education fund, etc so they get some assistance at Uni should they decided that is what they want to do; or​​buy shares/etc under a bare trust arrangements with the children as the beneficial owner using DSSP maybe available from AFI, MIR, WHF and probably but be alert  to what is administrative arrangements are necessary once they turn 18 and ask for transfer of legal ownership (it's not difficult but it isn't straightforward either.)​


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2022)

Belli said:


> In all seriousness, give any excess to your children. No they may not be in penury but everything being equal they should be around longer than you will be and the funds, depending on how they use them, could be more beneficial to them in the long term especially if they also have children.



Some parents from the older years can't seem to get their head around this concept, thus the ski attitude, despite bringing offspring into this world.


----------



## sptrawler (7 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Some parents from the older years can't seem to get their head around this concept, thus the ski attitude, despite bringing offspring into this world.



I think helping the adult kids is admirable, as long as the adult kids are showing a degree of maturity, handing money to adult kids to support a drug habit, or to supplement completely indulgent spending, seems a bit misplaced IMO.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 September 2022)

Join the local racing club.
Buy a couple of racehorses, a top hat, a coat with green stripes and see if you can win the local cup.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 September 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Join the local racing club.
> Buy a couple of racehorses, a top hat, a coat with green stripes and see if you can win the local cup.



Move to WA. WayneL will help you spend your money.


----------



## macca (8 September 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Join the local racing club.
> Buy a couple of racehorses, a top hat, a coat with green stripes and see if you can win the local cup.



For what that costs you could buy 20 greyhounds and have one race every night, a lot more fun.

A Million dollar race coming up in Sydney in two weeks, probably be won by a pup that cost $5,000 or less to buy, good odds


----------



## rcw1 (8 September 2022)

macca said:


> For what that costs you could buy 20 greyhounds and have one race every night, a lot more fun.
> 
> *A Million dollar race coming up in Sydney in two weeks, probably be won by a pup that cost $5,000 or less to buy, good odd*s



Good evening
George Main Stakes 17 September  - Anamoe ?? Nominations published 12 September

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (8 September 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> More through good luck than skill I am in the position where I have too much cash in AUD as opposed to Stocks and Property.
> 
> Most of it is readily available.
> 
> ...



Good evening Garpal Gumnut
Interesting country, flat as but, Cubbie Station way...

Strategies for short, medium and long term:
Gold
Gold
Gold



Have a very nice evening.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Value Collector (8 September 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Help the economy.
> Spend, spend , spend.




Or 

Lend, Lend, Lend (wisely), will also help the economy.


----------



## finicky (7 October 2022)

Sold my Dacian (DCN) holding today for a massive capital loss but still harvested over 7 grand in *cash*. More proof, as if I needed it, that investing in gold mining/developing companies is not an investment in gold. Looking for more ways of adding to *cash*. Maybe sell my remaining KCN or trim CHN.  Because lately the only assets that I draw reassurance from are *cash* and precious metals.
In case you didn't notice, the theme of this post is the desirability of *cash*


----------



## wayneL (7 October 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Move to WA. WayneL will help you spend your money.



Hey yeah, I can show you the best negative expectancy on the planet


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2022)

finicky said:


> Sold my Dacian (DCN) holding today for a massive capital loss but still harvested over 7 grand in *cash*. More proof, as if I needed it, that investing in gold mining/developing companies is not an investment in gold. Looking for more ways of adding to *cash*. Maybe sell my remaining KCN or trim CHN.  Because lately the only assets that I draw reassurance from are *cash* and precious metals.
> In case you didn't notice, the theme of this post is the desirability of *cash*




I thought you would have been deploying cash at these levels after you were well prepared for the 2021-2 crash.


----------



## finicky (7 October 2022)

Sean K said:


> .. after you were well prepared for the 2021-2 crash.



I was, but not now really. 
And even less when I pay my fy22 cgt bill for selling chunks of CHN and CDA


----------

